#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Is coffee really good for your health?

## Moana

Hello Guys!


Coffee has been around for a long time and blamed for many ills from stunting your growth to causing heart disease but newer research shows that it may actually have health benefits.
Recent studies have generally found no connection between coffee and an increased risk of heart disease or cancer.


DO YOU GUYS AGREE OR DISAGREE WITH THE ABOVE STATEMENT? KINDLY DO LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Guys!
> 
> 
> Coffee has been around for a long time and blamed for many ills from stunting your growth to causing heart disease but newer research shows that it may actually have health benefits.
> Recent studies have generally found no connection between coffee and an increased risk of heart disease or cancer.
> 
> 
> DO YOU GUYS AGREE OR DISAGREE WITH THE ABOVE STATEMENT? KINDLY DO LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!


Hi shivani,

I agree ,coffee is good for our health ,here are some reasons,
coffee can make you smarter .
Coffee can help you burn fat and improves physical performance .
Coffee may drastically lower your risk of type 2 diabetes .
Coffee may be extremely good for your liver .
Coffee may decease your risk of premature Death .

----------


## Moana

> Hi shivani,
> 
> I agree ,coffee is good for our health ,here are some reasons,
> coffee can make you smarter .
> Coffee can help you burn fat and improves physical performance .
> Coffee may drastically lower your risk of type 2 diabetes .
> Coffee may be extremely good for your liver .
> Coffee may decease your risk of premature Death .


Wow I didn't know coffee is good for diabetes. Maybe I should recommend to get a sip of it to those diabetic hunks often!

----------


## Lorraine

> Hi Shivani,
> 
> I agree coffee is good for our health, here are some reasons,
> coffee can make you smarter.
> Coffee can help you burn fat and improves physical performance.
> Coffee may drastically lower your risk of type 2 diabetes.
> Coffee may be extremely good for your liver.
> Coffee may decrease your risk of premature Death.


Agree with these benefits. I have experienced that while studying overnight coffee helps me to be awake. It makes us awake. The active ingredient in coffee is caffeine which works in our brain by blocking the effect of an inhibitory neurotransmitter called adenosine. Also, many controlled studies have examined the effects of caffeine on the brain, demonstrating that caffeine can temporarily improve mood, reaction time, memory, vigilance and general brain function.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Guys!
> 
> 
> Coffee has been around for a long time and blamed for many ills from stunting your growth to causing heart disease but newer research shows that it may actually have health benefits.
> Recent studies have generally found no connection between coffee and an increased risk of heart disease or cancer.
> 
> 
> DO YOU GUYS AGREE OR DISAGREE WITH THE ABOVE STATEMENT? KINDLY DO LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!


Really I love coffee than Tea, but I listen so many people said that it's not good for health but it's a happy news for me to listen. I'm sure about one thing, coffee is such a sleep breaker to keep you active. More than that drinking coffee after a lunch is not good for helh.

----------


## Moana

> Agree with these benefits. I have experienced that while studying overnight coffee helps me to be awake. It makes us awake. The active ingredient in coffee is caffeine which works in our brain by blocking the effect of an inhibitory neurotransmitter called adenosine. Also, many controlled studies have examined the effects of caffeine on the brain, demonstrating that caffeine can temporarily improve mood, reaction time, memory, vigilance and general brain function.


Thats really great! I would suggest you to drink grounded coffee that contains natural stuff in it . rather than going with coffee try eating apples. It has been proven that eating apple will keep you awake at night better than coffee does

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi shivani,
> 
> I agree ,coffee is good for our health ,here are some reasons,
> coffee can make you smarter .
> Coffee can help you burn fat and improves physical performance .
> Coffee may drastically lower your risk of type 2 diabetes .
> Coffee may be extremely good for your liver .
> Coffee may decease your risk of premature Death .


Never know coffee has these much of health benefits. Thanks for sharing them here Wondergirl

----------


## Bhavya

> Agree with these benefits. I have experienced that while studying overnight coffee helps me to be awake. It makes us awake. The active ingredient in coffee is caffeine which works in our brain by blocking the effect of an inhibitory neurotransmitter called adenosine. Also, many controlled studies have examined the effects of caffeine on the brain, demonstrating that caffeine can temporarily improve mood, reaction time, memory, vigilance and general brain function.


Coffee also offers pretty much benefits for our brain as well. So my coffee addiction actually doing good to my physical and mental health  :Wink:

----------


## Bhavya

> Really I love coffee than Tea, but I listen so many people said that it's not good for health but it's a happy news for me to listen. I'm sure about one thing, coffee is such a sleep breaker to keep you active. More than that drinking coffee after a lunch is not good for helh.


Same here Assassin I love to drink coffee than tea and mom use to scold me for that. After knowing these benefits I can make my mom to accept my love for coffee  :Smile:

----------

